# SP2022 Questions



## Skillers_Inc (Mar 8, 2012)

Just bought my SP2022 today and I am really happy with it, though I do have a few questions.

1. The slide lock pin that comes out to pull the slide off is a bit hard to pull out, does this loosen up some through general usage and removal or is it always difficult to remove?

2. Did anyone else notice the spring in their magazine ridiculously stiff, or is that just a sig sauer thing?

All in all, I like this gun a lot more than other 9's I have used. Any advice/opinions accepted.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

The pin becomes easier as you use the weapon and clean it.......if it slides grease it(rails) ......if it rolls oil it......these things love to be shot and seem to improve with use, as to the mag, the brand most used for Sig is usually MecGar made in Italy excellent quality and spring may be a bit strong but they feed and are solid reliable......JJ


----------



## NCWalrus (Mar 14, 2012)

I love my Exeter sp2022 and can say the slide lock pin loosens over time (lubricate the ends that go in the gun and field strip several times). Also to loosen up the magazine spring, fully load the mags and let them sit for a few weeks

Other than that, shoot shoot shoot as the Sig Pro will not disappoint


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

NCWalrus said:


> I love my Exeter sp2022 and can say the slide lock pin loosens over time (lubricate the ends that go in the gun and field strip several times). Also to loosen up the magazine spring, fully load the mags and let them sit for a few weeks
> 
> Other than that, shoot shoot shoot as the Sig Pro will not disappoint


+1 on what NCWalrus said.


----------

